#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Коллекционерам о Шри-Ланке (Цейлоне).

## Лимарев

Лимарев В.Н.

Коллекционерам о Шри-Ланке (Цейлоне).

Национальным колоритом Шри-Ланки является всепроникающий буддизм.  Влияние буддизма чувствуется везде. Это передачи по ТВ. Массовые национальные праздники. Множество буддийских комплексов; буддийский комплекс в каждой деревне.  Религиозное обучение детей в школах и приветливое буддийское отношение к людям, с улыбкой на лице к приезжим,  что у них в сердце не знаю. Все здороваются с иностранцами, и  не обманывают в магазинах, дают сдачу до мелочи.
Читайте:
http://myanmar-foto.narod.ru/1a2.htm

----------

Арису Кеншин (27.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (26.10.2012)

----------

